# Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x Availability Info



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 23, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/canon-ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x-availability-info/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/canon-ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x-availability-info/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>When are they coming?

</strong>I have confirmed that the new EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x will indeed hit some retailers before the end of May, and for the others the first week of June. Canon Canada expects and is telling retailers that they will have limited stock on May 27, 2013 in their warehouse. Retailers will have theirs a few days later.</p>
<p>There will not be a lot of lenses available on the initial run, most reps are saying only “preordered” quantities will be available until at least the middle of July.</p>
<p>If you have your preorder in, it looks like you should expect your new lens quite soon.</p>
<p><strong><strong>Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x $11,799</strong>

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong><strong>USA: </strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2004004.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CQGF8H6/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00CQGF8H6&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/28468/product_name/Canon+EF+200-400mm+f4L+IS+USM+Lens+with+Internal+1.4x+Extender" target="_blank">Norman Camera</a></strong></li>
<li><strong><strong>Canada: </strong><a href="http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=5176B002" target="_blank">Camera Canada</a></strong></li>
<li><strong><strong>Europe: </strong><a href="http://www.photocineshop.com/fr/vente/products/Canon-EF-200-400-mm-f-4L-IS-USM-Multiplicateur-1-4X-integre-WB0RS5?search=200-400&page=1" target="_blank">PhotoCineShop</a></strong></li>
</ul>
<p>If you don’t mind being gouged, you can also get <a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&pub=5574981434&toolid=10001&campid=5337339351&customid=&icep_item=151048549822&ipn=psmain&icep_vectorid=229466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg" target="_blank">one from a 100% ebayer that will ship it to you on May 31, 2013</a> from Japan.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## InterMurph (May 24, 2013)

I ordered mine from B&H at about 7:00a Eastern on the morning after the announcement.

I emailed them today asking when I could expect shipment, and if they knew whether mine would be shipped from their initial allocation.

I got the standard "we ship them in the order that we received the orders. We don't know" response.


----------



## sanj (May 24, 2013)

InterMurph said:


> I ordered mine from B&H at about 7:00a Eastern on the morning after the announcement.
> 
> I emailed them today asking when I could expect shipment, and if they knew whether mine would be shipped from their initial allocation.
> 
> I got the standard "we ship them in the order that we received the orders. We don't know" response.



I have no basis to this, I am certain that they do make exceptions and ship to their 'important' customers first. *Ducks*


----------



## davidgator (May 24, 2013)

Amazon's website says June 30th. B&H and Adorama are offering absolutely no status information.


----------



## InterMurph (May 24, 2013)

sanj said:


> I have no basis to this, I am certain that they do make exceptions and ship to their 'important' customers first. *Ducks*


I think anybody who orders this lens qualifies for 'important customer' status.


----------



## RGF (May 25, 2013)

I ordered the evening of the announcement. I got a very polite letter from Amazon (not sure who, or how high). I'll check with them when I get home on Memorial Day to see where I am in the queue.


----------



## eml58 (May 27, 2013)

I ordered mine through the guys at Cathay Photo in Singapore where I buy all my gear, I've been advised they have 2 Lenses Due June 10th, One earmarked for me, hopefully the info is correct as I head out to Tanzania on June 15th.


----------



## ZoeEnPhos (May 27, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I ordered mine through the guys at Cathay Photo in Singapore where I buy all my gear, I've been advised they have 2 Lenses Due June 10th, One earmarked for me, hopefully the info is correct as I head out to Tanzania on June 15th.



Hi I hope you will get yours before taking off to Tanzania! Will you also bring the zoom to Iceland later=?
Happy Shootings sir!
/Charl


----------

